# Pretty Candy Eyes!!



## agent A (Mar 20, 2013)

idk what species this nymph is, but at L1 it's candy eyes r CUTE :wub: 






















will keep updating


----------



## sally (Mar 20, 2013)

Very cute. I like the red crosses in her eyes.


----------



## Paradoxica (Mar 20, 2013)

Pretty.

Is this guy yours? How do you not know what species you got?


----------



## Ranitomeya (Mar 21, 2013)

Uh oh, I think your mantis came from the umbrella corporation. Better prepare for an outbreak of biological terror!


----------



## agent A (Mar 21, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> Pretty. Is this guy yours? How do you not know what species you got?


It is

Im sure its a stagmomantis californica but i wont be able to tell until its older


----------



## Kloned (Mar 21, 2013)

Great photo's!!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 21, 2013)

no eating the candy A! Budwing?


----------



## BugLover (Mar 21, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## agent A (Mar 21, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> no eating the candy A! Budwing?


These came from wild ooths in california


----------



## agent A (Mar 27, 2013)

L2:





















enjoy


----------



## leviatan (Mar 30, 2013)

I hope that mine ooth will hatch soon!


----------



## agent A (Apr 5, 2013)

L3 male





















L3 female


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice shots! If I remember correctly, they double in size when they molt from L3 to L4.


----------



## agent A (Apr 16, 2013)

L4 female


----------

